# A bunch of stuff



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

Princess. Prem cigar pen n pencil. Cl arm ballpoint. Classic America. European. Churchill. Bet jr gentleman. Elgrande rb. Wallstreets. Cartridge bullet. More wall streets. Navigator fountain pens. Gemini pen n pencil. Gold Olympian rb. Tycoon 24 gold rb. Gatsby. Lipstick. Apollo infinity. Over/under shotgun fountain. 
Rosewood display cases pen boxes. Bubinga cases. Felt drawstrings. More rosewood and maple boxes. 
And to much more to mention. Going to be busy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2014)

yikes ... that's a lotta kit ...


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow! That is quite an assortment! Did you hit an estate sale?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

Something like that. I'm up to $2500 and counting. Lots of fountain pens in here. Have most of the bushings still need to find some for the navigator from woodcraft


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Something like that. I'm up to $2500 and counting. Lots of fountain pens in here. Have most of the bushings still need to find some for the navigator from woodcraft



I think the Navigator might be the same dimensions as the PennState Tycoon -- if you've got a set of digital calipers and measure the pieces, I'll do the same with my Tycoon bushings.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

That will keep Tony busy for a couple of weeks.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I think the Navigator might be the same dimensions as the PennState Tycoon -- if you've got a set of digital calipers and measure the pieces, I'll do the same with my Tycoon bushings.


I just saw they are the same drill bits. I need to start turning without bushings


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I just saw they are the same drill bits. I need to start turning without bushings


Some people prefer to simply measure with calipers, I've tried it and find it quite okay.

The only drawback (as some would call it) is that you can only turn one barrel at a time -- for those pens with 2 parts, it's not quite as easy to see that you're making the pieces "work together".


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been turning between centers with the bushing


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 24, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I've been turning between centers with the bushing


Done that too; at first I just used the "regular" bushings, didn't find that particularly stable. Then I tried some of the "made for turning between centers" bushings, and found it made a great difference. (The bushings have a 60 degree dimple machined into them to receive the dead and live center cones.)


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought some I those but tore them up with my gouge like a dummy. Got to find me a dead center going to start turning with just the tubes. Well I say I am. Lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2014)

Holy hot dogs batman that's a ton of stuff ! U will be busy for a while !


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

Got some pretty good kits in there also. Guess it's safe to say I'll be posting a little more than bolts. Bad thing I get all this on my standby week at work. Won't turn much this week. Welllll......


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 25, 2014)

That should keep you busy for a couple of days.

Les

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> That should keep you busy for a couple of days.
> 
> Les


Y'all have high hopes for me. A few days. Lol


----------



## longbeard (Mar 26, 2014)

What a hual!!! 
Who did you order from?


Harry


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

longbeard said:


> What a hual!!!
> Who did you order from?
> 
> 
> Harry


I ran into someone who ha gone a different direction and sold out to me


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow...can I move in for a while and help get rid of that truckload?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I just saw they are the same drill bits. I need to start turning without bushings




One more thing to watch for when doing a 'no bushing turning'.....sanding. If you get too aggressive towards the edge, you can round it off. Makes the fit a little 'weird', but it can be fixed with a sanding mill....



Scott (no bushing for me....got caliper) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 30, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> I think the Navigator might be the same dimensions as the PennState Tycoon -- if you've got a set of digital calipers and measure the pieces, I'll do the same with my Tycoon bushings.



I believe he is correct, also the Jr gentleman bushings are probably similar. OR you can just learn to turn between centers and save all that bushing money. Looks like someone hit the lottery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2014)

That's a nice way to get a ton of stuff. I bought out a guy a few years back like that when I was getting into it big time. Still have to figure out what to do with the sherline lathe that was included. It is good for pens but a little too light for any of the other stuff I do


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2014)

how did my box of goodies end up at your house? ....lolol..... looks like ya have plenty to get busy with...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

